# does any one sell to pet stores?



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

hiya , i was fortunate and found a exotic petstore next town over and the owner (awesome guy) found interest in buying frogs from me , states he goes to white plains and hamburg meets to buy a few but they never stay in store long so he is glad he found a local breeder , Right now i have 34 aureus from egg to froglet ! and my leucs are just starting to produce eggs , I want to sell to the store and he asked how much im willing to sell for . heres where it gets confusing . I havent sold on here , i only sold to a cpl friends and just started to get good froglets and im sure this guy would like to make a profit . how much does your local shops sell darts for and what should i charge ? Selling to pet store will def take the shipping aspect out ! and i cant wait till meets in the fall . should have a good stock by then . any suggestions ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have a few times, there is a store by me that sells darts, so i supply them with common azurues and tincts.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe found auratus and leuc's at stores for 70 each froglets
-scotty


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

There price varies a bit based on size and what part of the country they are sold in. When I "wholesale" frogs to shops, I usually don't let them go until they are 1/2-3/4 full grown, and I aim to get half of what the shop is going to charge for them. Obviously if I walk through the door with say, 50 leucs, the price goes down a bit.

Fortunately I am able to place them with a shop that is both well shopped and overpriced, so I get a bit more for them.

Just don't fall for the "I will give you store credit" line. Then you end up trading $50 of frog for product that cost him $10.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, I frequent the White Plains show and find Azureus in the range of $25-$50 and leucs $35-$50 depending upon age.. so, if he's already paying these prices and sells them for a profit.. I would do somwhere in the mid-range of those prices and again this depends on size of your frog(s). Also, I'm sure he knows the basic care of these frogs, but to make sure you might wanna quiz him, in case he doesn't sell one right away. I know a few pet stores that had half grown crickets in the tank with them and the tank was basically moss (no hide/coco-hut)etc... I told him he was stressing these frogs and he will be selling them in poor condition. I gave him couple of cultures of fruit flies to properly feed them and he also put in some addl deco.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

yes I do, but only if I have frogs I have trouble selling, as you will get less from a shop (they have to live too). And I d prefer knowing the person I sell my frogs and to know they will have a good life.

Have a nice day 


gluedl


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> Just don't fall for the "I will give you store credit" line. Then you end up trading $50 of frog for product that cost him $10.



If they offer you the instore credit line, ask to tade wholesale for wholesale costs. If they refuse decline to trade with them. Remember unless you are desperate to unload them, you can bargain. 
I've declined a few trades for things that were not on a equal basis. 

Ed


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Although I have had offers from local pet shops to buy frogs, I have declined to sell to them as I have found that they do not know much of their husbandry and have poor ideas on keeping darts. Check out the pet shop and how they plan to keep the frogs. Talk in-depth with the owner to ensure that your frogs will be will cared for and that they are willing to inform potential buyers of the proper husbandry that is necessary for keeping these guys. Many pet shops are just out to make a profit and a lot of effort goes into raising these guys for them to be improperly cared for.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Like Lisa I have some reservations about selling to pet stores. However I do so from time to time. You can make up a basic care sheet and run off some copies to give to the store owner. If you name some substrate, tank furniture, calcium,vitamins, etc that the store has in stock, it makes it more appealing to the store to give to their customer. I include links to DB, treewalkers, and book suggestions.

I also sell fruit flies and culture kits. I only ask $3. a culuture and it is really more of a pain for me to make them and drive them over, but I kind of see it as a "keep darts alive" service. 

Sally


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

chesney said:


> Although I have had offers from local pet shops to buy frogs, I have declined to sell to them as I have found that they do not know much of their husbandry and have poor ideas on keeping darts. Check out the pet shop and how they plan to keep the frogs. Talk in-depth with the owner to ensure that your frogs will be will cared for and that they are willing to inform potential buyers of the proper husbandry that is necessary for keeping these guys. Many pet shops are just out to make a profit and a lot of effort goes into raising these guys for them to be improperly cared for.


Bam. This is what would hold me back. There is no local pet store in my area that truly adheres to the general care of the exotic reptiles they keep - They just lay down that green carpet with a bowl of water and a few plastic plants. At the same time however, some pet stores are so nice they should charge admission - Beautiful tanks, and the employees are as nice as they are knowledgeable. 

Ultimately it is up to you. Business can be business, but in MY opinion, I think that whoever will take my frogs off me will treat them with atleast half the care and love that I gave them.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Usually a 40% markdown on animals when I've sold to pet stores/wholesale.

Off subject - but "store credit" works when the store offers near full price for the frogs. Any pet store owner will tell you how sad the markup is on supplies!!!  Don't get caught by the "Wholesale price for your frog is $25 which you'll get in store credit" - that's no good.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

My local pet store used to sell Azureus and Auratus for 85 bucks each. One of my buddies used to sell them to the store.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

chesney said:


> Although I have had offers from local pet shops to buy frogs, I have declined to sell to them as I have found that they do not know much of their husbandry and have poor ideas on keeping darts. Check out the pet shop and how they plan to keep the frogs. Talk in-depth with the owner to ensure that your frogs will be will cared for and that they are willing to inform potential buyers of the proper husbandry that is necessary for keeping these guys. Many pet shops are just out to make a profit and a lot of effort goes into raising these guys for them to be improperly cared for.



While this is also true, this is one of the places where captive bred frogs can make a differences (albeit a small one) in the wild frogs problem. If you sell to them and can supply them on a consistent basis, every frog they sell (or even kill in the store) is going to be one less wild caught frog... this is where you can have a direct positive impact. 

Ed


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

from my experiences with pet store owners, whom i have worked part time for off and on for 40 years, most are just one step up from carny's. most are in for the profit and have little or no regard for the care and health of the animals they sell. i have stood near by and eavesdropped on some doing a sales pitch to a potential customer and heard outright lies on how to properly care for an animal to setting up basic eqipment for its needs. some can tell you how to set up an environment for an animal to live , not to thrive....big difference!!
if i were in that situation of possibly selling to a pet store it would be only to one that specializes in reptiles and amphibians.

not a sermon just a thought.

AG


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

this shop is really good . he really seems to know his stuff and he admitted not much with darts , he asked if they took pin head crickets or hydei . he said he would get adult frogs and they took them fine . i contested i dont have adult avail and i would be given 3-4 month oow . but told him i would supply melano to feed and he asked if i make my own cultures and well it seems i have a pl;ace to sell springs and cultures .


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I used to sell to pet stores before I found DB. It all depends on the store really. One store wasn't so great, it had a nice semi-knowledgeable owner who had bred darts before but the employees were mostly clueless. I stopped selling them frogs because they weren't giving me good prices, and I really felt that most of them would be going to bad homes after hearing the employees encourage customers to mix and hybridize the different species and feed them 1/2 grown crickets. I found another pet store which had a very nice display tank (about 60 gallon paludarium and nicely planted) and the owner had been keeping darts before. Of course they were overpriced ($90 for a juvi leuc), but they were well cared for by the employees. It's up to you and the individual pet store, but I generally prefer to sell to other hobbyists so I know who will buy them and if I feel they are able to properly care for them.
Bryan


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

well i think a point as werll should be .. should i allow the consdtant breeding that i currently am doing . Every 2 weeks i have 8-10 tads new .. should there be a poiunt where i stop due to breeding too much ? right now i have 30 avail . if i onbly sell on db how fast would 30 go ? i figures because they arent rare species i would have a better chance selling to a exotic pet store to get new "customers " from those new customers maybe 1 will end up like me , devoted to be a good keeper . i started looking at pet store because i think i have to many numbers to sell them quick enough on db .


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

catman25 said:


> well i think a point as werll should be .. should i allow the consdtant breeding that i currently am doing . Every 2 weeks i have 8-10 tads new .. should there be a poiunt where i stop due to breeding too much ? right now i have 30 avail . if i onbly sell on db how fast would 30 go ? i figures because they arent rare species i would have a better chance selling to a exotic pet store to get new "customers " from those new customers maybe 1 will end up like me , devoted to be a good keeper . i started looking at pet store because i think i have to many numbers to sell them quick enough on db .



your on the right track sometimes its good to stop pulling eggs when you have a large number of froglets so it gives you time to move them and what not.. but selling to local venues like mom and pop exotic pet stores is a great way to get people into the hobby and for you to push off your surplus animals. i often sell and trade to local exotic pet stores in exchange for crickets and super worms and other feeders on top of tanks lights and possibly other animals i may be interested in.. like ed said you have to negotiate for whole sale for whole sale so you dont get ripped.. but if you got too much and need it gone.. retail at their price isnt so bad especially if they are always available to take your animals.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Any pet store owner will tell you how sad the markup is on supplies!!!


The store I worked for had a minimum markup of 240% from wholesale, and many items were even more.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I also sell to pet stores but only ones I can work close with and see how they care for the frogs. If you can get 50% of what they sell them for you are doing well. Store credit only works or is worth doing if they have something you want. Both of the stores I deal with know frogs and the care of frogs.
I don't and won't sell to chain style pet stores............
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tony said:


> The store I worked for had a minimum markup of 240% from wholesale, and many items were even more.


Wow that's outrageous!  I'm surprised they stay in business charging so much.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

when I worked in the pet trade, some items like the common salt water damsels were landed for $0.33 each and were sold for $3.99. I used to get baby iguanas landed for $4.00 each and sell them for $16.99 each two for $29.99.. anoles were $0.12 cents each (in lots of 400 or more) and I would sell them 2 for $0.99.. 
baby red ears, yellowbellies etc were $0.45 cents each and were sold for $9.99-$14.99 each if the person was willing to sign a waiver stating they understood the salmonella risks and that under the law the turtle could not be purchased for use a pet only export, exhibition or scientific purposes.... 

Ed


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

That mark up is most likely on fish not frogs or reptiles The stores would never move them.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> That mark up is most likely on fish not frogs or reptiles The stores would never move them.


If you are referring to my post, that was the markup on dry goods. The markup on livestock was much, much higher.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tony said:


> If you are referring to my post, that was the markup on dry goods. The markup on livestock was much, much higher.


Wow, I have not seen that. I need to be in a different business, anyone want to buy an automotive mfg buisness


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Wow that's outrageous!  I'm surprised they stay in business charging so much.


Last I heard he was on the verge of failure. Between high prices, shady practices like selling WC as CB, and legal problems the owner did himself in pretty well. He fired me after I protested being paid significantly less than we agreed to, he tried to pay me a "salary" of 40 hours minimum wage weekly for 80+ hours of work instead of the hourly plus OT that was our initial agreement, which cost him a pretty penny for back wages, penalties, and lawyer's fees. Shortly after I was fired my co-manager left and the store quickly declined.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Tony said:


> Last I heard he was on the verge of failure. Between high prices, shady practices like selling WC as CB, and legal problems the owner did himself in pretty well. He fired me after I protested being paid significantly less than we agreed to, he tried to pay me a "salary" of 40 hours minimum wage weekly for 80+ hours of work instead of the hourly plus OT that was our initial agreement, which cost him a pretty penny for back wages, penalties, and lawyer's fees. Shortly after I was fired my co-manager left and the store quickly declined.


hey i miss that place ! lol ....


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

The reptile trade in general is filled with shady, unkempt, scrupulously dishonest "business men". I've been doing reptile shows for over 6 years along with dealing with 4 different pet stores. I've only sold constructed vivariums/terrariums at both the shows and to the stores and have seen/heard a lot. My favorite quote was "if it's sick, sell it quick" from one of the biggest WC dealers here in South Texas. As for the pet store owners, I did consignments with them and in each case, I got swindled/stolen from. (You would think I'd learn from the first two but nobody said I was bright.) I would send in my buddies to look into/ask about them from time to time and in two stores the employees discouraged people from buying them so that they could bring in/sell ones they've made from home. Which weren't even a close knockoff. Obviously I don't do that anymore. It’s all cash upfront now.

Although I'm a very small business, I've made a credible name in the local region due to being honest, acting professionally, actually washing my hair, and not BSing people to get a sale.

Don't do store credit. They are cheating you. Their markup is INSAINE. Decide what your animals SHOULD go for and go from there. He'll make money. Even if he only makes 10 bucks off the frog he'll get all the markup from all the OTHER stuff the people will need to keep them alive for more than a week.


----------

